
WSL File System Support (2016) - childintime
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/wsl/2016/06/15/wsl-file-system-support/
======
sp332
There are some improvements listed here
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/wsl/2017/04/18/file-
system-...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/wsl/2017/04/18/file-system-
improvements-to-the-windows-subsystem-for-linux/) and I'm sure the April 2018
update (build 1803) changed this further, but the blog stopped updating last
year.

Edit: USB drives are now supported
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2017/05/10/bash...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2017/05/10/bashwsl-
insiders-build-now-supports-usbserial-comms-and-mounting-removable-storage-
network-shares/)

You can make special files now, and Windows Explorer understands WSL
permissions
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2018/01/12/chmo...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2018/01/12/chmod-
chown-wsl-improvements/)

Per-directory case sensitivity
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2018/02/28/per-...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2018/02/28/per-
directory-case-sensitivity-and-wsl/)

What's new in 1803
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2018/03/07/wind...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2018/03/07/windows10v1803/)

~~~
nailer
It might be good for dang to please replace the link with at least the 2017
one.

------
TimTheTinker
It still feels surreal to read these kinds of blog posts from Microsoft, after
they refused to recognize Linux’s existence/importance for so long, called it
a “cancer”, etc... I don’t have words to describe what a different world it
is.

EDIT: I know to some this kind of sentiment might seem cliché (is that where
the downvotes came from?) but at least for years to come I’ll be repeating it.
Life was very hard for Microsoft dissenters 15 years ago. (I’m only 35, and
I’m already going on about “back in my day” :) Now get off my lawn.)

I heartily welcome the change.

~~~
2trill2spill
I for one love it. It's nice seeing Microsoft contributing to Linux and
FreeBSD and other open source projects as well as open sourcing some of their
own projects. Also their share price is way up since Satya took over as CEO.
So maybe these changes will be around for awhile seeing as Microsoft
shareholders are happy.

~~~
ygra
One should note though, that WSL is not exactly contributing to Linux. It's a
clean-room reimplementation of the Linux kernel on Windows.

~~~
2trill2spill
Yea sure, but Microsoft has contributed a bunch of work to make Linux a first
class citizen on Hyper-V. Meaning specific drivers for Linux on Hyper-V that
are now in Linus's tree.

------
moomin
A very long and involved explanation of why when Notepad saves a file in your
WSL directory, bash can’t see it.

------
frou_dh
Worthwhile as the various Unix-in-Windows efforts are, I still haven't
particularly enjoyed the day-to-day experience of using any of them. It's been
death by a thousand cuts that accumulate.

~~~
tjoff
I replaced putty on day one, it is part of my workflow ever since and I use it
more and more each day. WSL is probably the most used "application" on my
workstation.

What do you find it is lacking?

------
rollulus
(2016)

~~~
ericfrederich
Yeah, I was just going to say I think I remember watching this one.

------
ddtaylor
Cygwin is kind of similar with it's limitations, except it's a bit more
complicated. The files will show up but there is some "magic" happening to map
the permissions and ownership between them.

~~~
agsamek
Add noacl to /etc/fstab and you will be happy everafter ;)

